
The Surprising Failures of 12 Steps - DanBC
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/the-surprising-failures-of-12-steps/284616/?single_page=true
======
rythmshifter
this. so much this. after spending 2 years being forced by my local court to
attend 12 step meetings I absolutely can attest to everything stated in this
article. It is a religious ceremony disguised as addiction treatment.

I was raised Jewish, however I no longer identify with any religious
affiliation. Being forced pretty much at gunpoint to attend Alcoholics
Anonymous at churches where they end every single meeting with the people at
your table standing, holding hands, and saying a christian prayer out loud
with each other, was absolutely abhorrent. The one time I declined to
participate in this hand holding I was getting looks full of daggers from
everyone who noticed.

Until this recent experience with the judicial system, I still had faith in
law enforcement. Now, I think we'd be better off policing ourselves.

